# Looking for the cartoon!



## Shadow (Aug 30, 2003)

Hello,
I was just wandering if anyone of you would be able to send me "The Hobbit" cartoon? I've never actually saw it and I'd like make my own judgement.
Oh, and what about "The Hobbit" movie? Is PJ really considering to do it in future?


----------



## Idril (Aug 30, 2003)

You can have a look for it on ebay.co.uk, I got mine from there. It is only released on DVD Region 1 - so you need to make sure your player will cope with that (most PC DVD drives can). Otherwise you can find 'hacks' on the internet to make your particular DVD player multi-region (it's incredibly easy - I did it).


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 31, 2003)

Thanks Idril. I've been looking for The Hobbit animated version on VHS/PAL. It is on Amazon.com but not Amazon.co.uk so wouldn't be compatible. I forgot I could try ebay.

I'm not buying a DVD player until I can afford a good quality dual standard one; and my PC is only CD ROM (can't afford a new one of those either).


----------



## Idril (Aug 31, 2003)

Eledhwen, you don't need an expensive or good quality one - mine is a cheap one and I hacked it (which generally means pressing a certain conbination of buttons on the remote to re-programme machine) and hey presto - a multi-region DVD player!. There are loads of 'hack' sites on the web. Asda have a player which will work for £50 there about. If you see one you're interested in just check the 'hack' site for the brand and model and then when you buy the machine, follow the instructions. Let me know if you you need help - if you let me know the brand & model, I could see if a 'hack' is available.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 22, 2003)

well firstly i would advise u NOT to watch it. much less order it offline, thus paying MONEY for it ...but if u really want to see it then rent it on VIDEO (yah we have VCRs not just DVD playes after all) from a video rental store. ...like i (unfortunatley) did


----------



## Idril (Sep 28, 2003)

It's not officially available in the UK on VHS or DVD (we use PAL and are Region 2) except we can nobble our DVD players to view Region 1 and get the US copies on UK Ebay or any US sites.

It is also not available in the rental stores (as far as I know) because it's not in a format we can easily use.

I bought it and liked it for what it was and my kids like it as well.


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 1, 2003)

If you want to know about all things Tolkien, then the only celluloid version of The Hobbit has to be a must, good or bad.

I have just got DVD thanks to a recommendation from Idril. I had to stand on my doorstep listening to the Parcelforce guy telling me what a wonderful purchase I'd made and how he'd delivered loads of them and that he wished he'd bought that one etc. etc. The reason being that I can now play both region DVDs and can finally order a copy of The Hobbit.


----------

